# Suddenly aggressive pigeon



## Katpip (Apr 23, 2016)

I found a random feral/town pigeon in the garage we have no holes or even this type of pigeon in the area, however my boyfriend parks his car in a multi storage car park that has a lot of pigeons nesting. 

After my boyfriend parked his car in the garage I went to the freezer we keep in there and I noticed two little eyes looking at me, so I took him in and have fed and watered and made a home for him. 

He has a bad wing it drops down and he trips over it stopping him walking properly so I bandaged it up and he could walk properly again.

At first he was alert and friendly and was quite tame for the first few days and then he started to become a bit lazy not walking shuffling and then sitting and would even sit when eating or drinking. 

We've had him around two weeks now and would roughly say he's about 35 days old and it's as if he's just changed over night he it's like he wants to be around us but when ever we go to touch him he will start to tremble and now has started to really bite our hands aggressively he never used to do this he was very friendly.

Does he not like us anymore ? He always wants to sit and roost up near our face and neck on our shoulders.

Is this normal and will he stop being aggressive I call him a he but I'm not sure if it's female or male either 

Any information about pigeons welcome I want him to have a good life is there anyway of interacting with them and do they play ?

Thank for having the time to read my BOOK lol !


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Think your bird is just getting more comfortable and hormonal. We have a female like that who was friendly for months then laid two eggs and now bites and wing slaps me. The switch will flip in her brain and she will be our best friend again soon. Thank you for rescuing the bird. Would put him or her in a flight cage and see if your bird again gets friendly. They have attitude but really cant hurt you. During spring they just get territorial when they get into reproductive mode sometimes but it doesnt last.


----------



## Katpip (Apr 23, 2016)

*Angry Pidge*



cwebster said:


> Think your bird is just getting more comfortable and hormonal. We have a female like that who was friendly for months then laid two eggs and now bites and wing slaps me. The switch will flip in her brain and she will be our best friend again soon. Thank you for rescuing the bird. Would put him or her in a flight cage and see if your bird again gets friendly. They have attitude but really cant hurt you. During spring they just get territorial when they get into reproductive mode sometimes but it doesnt last.


Thank you for your reply I hope he becomes friendly again ! He also sometimes makes chirping noises aswell when we get close then attacks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Katpip said:


> He also sometimes makes chirping noises aswell when we get close then attacks


*He sounds like a wonderful bird, he is reacting very normal and adjusting to his new life. He sees you as an equal and that is a compliment. ...and thank you for helping him.

He is growing up and becoming territorial. Anywhere that you allow the bird to hang out, he will claim as his territory, including any cage or carrier or even a room. So, when you put your hands or yourself in any territory that he thinks he owns he will bite and peck to protect what he thinks is his.

If he sees you as his mate then he will not attack you.

*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post pictures of him? Are you still wrapping the wing? Pics of how it is wrapped?
He could also be upset with you because you wrap the wing, and this may hurt. When you reach for him, he doesn't know that you are not going to mess with the sore wing.


----------



## Katpip (Apr 23, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Can you post pictures of him? Are you still wrapping the wing? Pics of how it is wrapped?
> He could also be upset with you because you wrap the wing, and this may hurt. When you reach for him, he doesn't know that you are not going to mess with the sore wing.


He hasn't got the Wing wrapped anymore as he kept getting his feed stuck inside it after a week it's now stopped dropping and he is starting to move it more and try and stretch it but doesn't seem in pain his attitude changes every hour right now he's sat on my shoulder being loving but tomorrow night he will probably peck my eye again ! If I put him to the end of the room he will come back to me and try to crawl back up to me to sit on my shoulder. So I don't think he's scared of me and when I wrapped his wing he wasn't bothered by it, it was easy to do weather I did it right or not is another question I will post some photos of him up aswell he's beautiful looking.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often they become more themselves when they start to feel better. And if young, that cute stage often doesn't last forever, especially if he was feral and a month old when you got him. At that age, they are not friendly at all if feral, but because he was injured, he would have seemed more so. I'm glad he is doing better.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

All our birds have wing slapped and bit us at first, but they really cant hurt you. Each time they have become our best friends. They need to know you is all.


----------



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *He sounds like a wonderful bird, he is reacting very normal and adjusting to his new life. He sees you as an equal and that is a compliment. ...and thank you for helping him.
> 
> He is growing up and becoming territorial. Anywhere that you allow the bird to hang out, he will claim as his territory, including any cage or carrier or even a room. So, when you put your hands or yourself in any territory that he thinks he owns he will bite and peck to protect what he thinks is his.
> 
> ...


Would that make it safe to assume it's a male? Mine is doing some of this too. Cooing and pecking, wing twitching, and seeming angry at me one moment, then letting me pet with eyes closed, all pleased and loving.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could still be a female. They also coo and twitch their wings if they like you a lot.


----------

